# Puppy Regressing



## Leighkb14 (Jan 22, 2008)

(I posted in this forum only because we are having so many varying issues lately - happy to move it if it belongs elsewhere.)

Our puppy is almost 6 months now, we have had him for almost two months. We thought we had the miracle dog! Besides some housetraining problems he had been doing wonderful. Lately I don't even recognize this puppy! 

1. His housetraining is going backwards! Accidents were getting far and few between - now much, much more frequently! (peeing) Is it possible we are taking him outside _too _much and he just isn't learning to hold it? He is brought out every hour-two hours. He still manages to pee inside. Often.

2. He used to enjoy his crate. (or seem to) Now he whines, cries, barks and throws a tantrum. Since he is having so many accidents, he has been spending more time in the crate than usual. He isn't a happy camper and I have no clue how to stop this behavior. We ignore him and once he is quiet and settled, then we let him out. He isn't catching on and listening to the constant barking and yapping is grating on everyone's nerves. (He is quiet all night in his crate and never has an accident, thank god! Only goes crazy during the day)

3. He isn't listening to me at all anymore. We are attending puppy obedience class and he responds well when we are practising commands at home...with treats. But when he runs off with a toy or shoe, he utterly ignores me when I use a command to attempt to stop him.

4. At night when my husband and I are trying to watch TV he sits at our feet and barks incessantly. (This is new) He jumps up on our legs relentlessly and barks, yips and barks some more. We can't think, let alone hear anything. I've tried putting him in his crate when he does this and he only gets louder. I've tried keeping his leash on him and holding him, tried giving commands, tried giving him an extra strenuous play time to tire him out, tried to apply every technique I've read or been taught in obedience school and nothing works. Wait, that isn't true...if I pick him up or sit on the floor with him, he is happy as can be. Obviously that is what he wants and I haven't been giving in to him. Our evenings are becoming tense and dreaded. Listening to him is like nails on a chalkboard. (and he wakes the kids)

I am really stressing because my in-laws will be coming for the week of Easter and I can't imagine a house full of people (especially guests) having to listen to him all day and night. 

I will try anything so please pile on the suggestions! Thanks


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS You have a TEENAGER! Go back to basic training, put the pup on a leash attached to you when you're home so he can't sneak off and have an 'accident'. All trips to the crate are accompnied by a stuffed frozen KONG to keep him quite and occupied and make the crate a positive place once more. 

IGNORE the whining, I mean don't even LOOK at him when he's throwing a tantrum, act like he doesn't exist or walk out of the room. 

when he runs off, turn and get him to chase YOU. Make it worth his while to listen and to drop toys in your hand (that means LOTS of treats for a while) then taper off on the treats during training and become a slot machine instead of a pez dispenser. This will make his behavior MORE SOLID.

When he barks at you and jumps up on you BOTH OF YOU IMMEADIATELY get up and turn your back on him. NO speaking to him, NO eye contact, NO acknowlegment what so ever. This takes away what he wants most, attention. When he gets the opposite reaction to what he wants he'll get the message especially if it's followed up with rewarding the desired behavior, sitting politely and being quiet (invite him up with you when he does this)

Be consistant and you will be rewarded.


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

Carla gave you great advice .
And yes you do have a teenager thay can be hard to live with but it does get better .


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Agree! The one thing I would add is some toys to occupy his mind/attention...frozen kong, buster cube, tug-a-jug. He wants to do something....anything. When mine were at this age and looking for activity, I made them work by doing obedience....1/2 hour later they were napping totally exhausted.


----------



## Chelsea and Oskar (Feb 18, 2008)

My puppy is going through it too, but a little younger than yours. I feel your pain. The acting out I can deal with but not listening to my commands or being as affectionate with me are really getting me bummed.


----------



## PomMom (Feb 5, 2008)

I am glad this was posted! I am also having the same problems, I thought my pup had been doing so well on training. All of a sudden, it's like she is not the same dog! I am anxious to hear more comments on this!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Yup, that is not abnormal for a puppy to regress at that age. At first they are all about pleasing and then there is the magical teen age years. LOL Keep moving forward, this too shall pass. LOL


----------

